# 05-06 Pathfinder Bolt Pattern



## davidnolen (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone know the bolt pattern sizing for the 05-06 Pathfinder with either 16 or 17 inch rims. I'm thinking about putting 22's on there. Think they would fit?


----------



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

bolt pattern is 6 x 4.5 (114.3) the offset is said to be 30. 

i think 22's have been done...check out pathfinders on cardomain. all depends on backspacing and tire size.


----------



## davidnolen (Dec 11, 2005)

I've seen some nice cars on that site. I wasn't sure of the bolt pattern so i can price some rims out. I'm defiantley going to go with 22's. I just hope i dont have get bigger rotors and all that good stuff.


----------

